# Shimano tld 20 or 25?



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about purchasing a Shimano tld, but I'm not sure of a 20 or 25. What do you guys think of the tld and sizes?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Go ahead and get the 25. The TLD 25 is probably the best all around offshore reel for the money. It has plenty of capacity, drag pressure and is very light. There really isn't many things you can't do with it.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

The only difference between the two is the TLD20 has more drag and weighs less, the TLD25 has more line capacity and costs more.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Gonna use Power Pro, probably either 80 or 100 pound test


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Either way you'll want to back it with mono IMO.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Tld*

dont bother with the PP you will have all the line you need on those reels with Mono and the drags wont support 100 Lbs anyway.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

ive got 3 15,s and 2 20,s both have worked well, i use the 15,s mostly for snapper and mingo and the 20,s for trolling.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I got 2 TLD 20 and use them in the bay, offshore....great reels. I have them spooled with 20lb Ande and are perfect for trolling or bottom fishing.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the opinions, I'm gonna go with the tld20, and spool it with 60# Power Pro. Much appreciated.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Either one is a great Reel. Put it on a light weight rod and you cannot beat it for bottom fishing all day. The lever drag is a nice feature also.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Sho, that's one of the reasons I'm getting it


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Coastal Cowboy said:


> Sho, that's one of the reasons I'm getting it


Beats the hell out of a penn 4 or 6 ought any day. I have a few on Tuna sticks, and it makes a great light weight combo, and I bet there are lighter rods out there. Its nice after a few hours of bottom fishing.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The TLD reels are one of the best quality values for the dollar. Spooled with braided line and a mono top shot you are equipped for a wide range of GOM species.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, I got a TLD 20 with 60#mono backer, and 80#Power Pro, all on an Ugly Stick 130#, great rig, can't wait to use it. Thanks all for the opinions and thoughts.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I have had bad luck lately with Power Pro, in process of replacing it with Diamond Braid, if you plan to troll with it you'll want a mono topshot. For bottom fishing just a leader.

No one reel can do it all but the Tld's are great reels and quite versatile


----------

